# All Slavic languages: coffee grounds



## Encolpius

Good morning friends, what do you call *coffee grounds* in your language? I am mostly interested in colloquial term like the *Czech: lógr *(from the German word Lager). Thank you in advance.


----------



## Encolpius

Oh, I think we need some definition here: *coffee grounds or coffee dreg*s = black wet mass left behind at the bottom of a cup after you drink your cup of coffee


----------



## jasio

Encolpius said:


> Oh, I think we need some definition here: *coffee grounds or coffee dreg*s = black wet mass left behind at the bottom of a cup after you drink your cup of coffee


Ooops... a misunderstanding then, sorry. 
In Polish it's "fusy" or "fusy z kawy" if you need to be precise, as the word may be applied also to leftovers of tee, herbs, etc.


----------



## Encolpius

What is the origin of fusy? Does it mean something?


----------



## jasio

Encolpius said:


> What is the origin of fusy? Does it mean something?


According to fusy – Wikisłownik, wolny słownik wielojęzyczny, it's derived from Latin "fusus" meaning "flowing" (fusus - translation - Latin-English Dictionary - Glosbe - albeit Polish sources which I've found provide somewhat different equivalents than the English dictionary.


----------



## Panceltic

*zoc* in colloquial Slovenian. It sounds like it's borrowed from German, but I'm not sure.

The official word is *(kavna) usedlina*, connected with the verb _usesti (se)_ = to sit down, settle.


----------



## Awwal12

Encolpius said:


> Good morning friends, what do you call *coffee grounds* in your language? I am mostly interested in colloquial term like the *Czech: lógr *(from the German word Lager). Thank you in advance.


In Russian it's (кофе́йная) гу́ща, lit. "coffee thick". The only term I am aware of.


----------



## jasio

Panceltic said:


> The official word is *(kavna) usedlina*, connected with the verb _usesti (se)_ = to sit down, settle.


Sounds like a cognate of the Polish "osad" which comes from the verb "osadzać się" (a similar verb "osiadać" can also be used in some cases) with similar meanings of settling down, sedimienting, forming deposits etc. to the Slovenian verb (with an exception for sitting down of a person). The noun itself refers to various kinds of sediments and deposits in geology and engineering (including filtration - so substances similar to the coffee grounds), and to brown traces of coffee or tea on a dirty glass or a cup - but not to the thick layer of leftovers at the bottom.


----------



## GyörgyMS

Panceltic said:


> *zoc* in colloquial Slovenian. It sounds like it's borrowed from German, but I'm not sure.



You are probably right, because the official German term is Kaffee*satz*.


----------



## Panceltic

jasio said:


> Sounds like a cognate of the Polish "osad" which comes from the verb "osadzać się" (a similar verb "osiadać" can also be used in some cases) with similar meanings of settling down, sedimienting, forming deposits etc. to the Slovenian verb (with an exception for sitting down of a person). The noun itself refers to various kinds of sediments and deposits in geology and engineering (including filtration - so substances similar to the coffee grounds), and to brown traces of coffee or tea on a dirty glass or a cup - but not to the thick layer of leftovers at the bottom.



_(U)sesti (se)_ is the direct cognate to _(u)siąść (się)_, also _(u)sedati (se)_ and _(u)siadać (się)_. (I'm not sure if all the permutations are actually possible in Polish - in Slovenian we have _sesti_, _usesti se_, _sedati_ and _usedati se_). All forms can refer to sitting down (as a person), but only the ones with u- work for sediments like in geology or indeed our coffee example.

_Osadzać się_ reminds me more of _usajati se_ (the forms agree as far as the iotated _d_ is concerned) which means "to be grumpy and bark at people", at a glance it seems connected with _saje_ in the chimney, always in the plural (cf. Polish _sadza_) which is a kind of sediment as well. I guess the motivation is that an annoyed person will spout out his complaints like soot is falling out of a chimney.


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian*:

*талог* (tálog) m. _"sediment"_


----------



## al-sirbi

In Serbian *соц *or *талог*.


----------

